# 'Cloudy' Day



## Strings-n-Spokes (Apr 11, 2009)

It showed up a few days ago with the original tires still on it.  I had to cut them off. It seems like it has been sitting somewhere for a long long time.  There was an ancient liscence on it from Tulsa OK that expired in 1943 which was probably the last time that it was ridden.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Apr 11, 2009)

Is this a girls seat?





And the heavy duty Wald kickstand is a nice touch.

Oh did I mention FREE SHIPPING don't see that on Ebay that often


----------



## ditchpig (Apr 11, 2009)

*Flying Cloud saddle*

Restored the same saddle for my CCM... I was told it was a boy's dated 1939 
Are the wheels 24 or 26 inch? they look 26. Great looking ride!


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Apr 11, 2009)

The wheels are 26" Ditchpig

The pinstriping on the darts did not show up well in the pics, but it is an olive green. just an awesome color combo


----------



## pedal alley (Apr 11, 2009)

*Headbadge*

neat bicycle, shane.
headbadge looks to be in good condition.
the new tires look great.hows it ride ?


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Apr 11, 2009)

It rides soooo nice.  Mostly due to the fact that it is has very few miles. Hubs, chain etc are in outstanding condition,  I am really starting to like the Morrow hubs, until late, most of my bikes had come with New Departure stuff.  

this is a good example of a phenomenon that the wife and discuss often-

Flat tires are awesome!!!

to most people outside of the realm of collectors or hobbyists a flat tire is such an annoyance or hassle that it will really devaluate a bike.  Sometimes to the point that they are willing to give it away.

In the case of this Shelby the tires went flat 50 or so years ago which kept alot of grandkids off of the bike, and if they can't ride it, they can't break it (at least not as badly)

So tonight I am going into the back yard, building a fire, and sacrificing a 'Next' bike from walmart to the god of  flat tires, he is mad at me anyway because I buy Slime by the gallon


----------



## JRE (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice bike. my 37 Airflow will have a flying cloud badge on it when I'm done restoring it.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 12, 2009)

we need more "*Cloudy Days"!!! *


----------



## Herman (Apr 12, 2009)

*"is this a girl's seat"*

I may be mistaken but I beleive a girl's seat has a shorter nose than a boy's seat,yours looks like a boy's seat to me,NICE BIKE!!!


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Apr 12, 2009)

WOW, that's a fine looking bike!  I love the kickstand... if you are looking to sell the kickstand, please let me know.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Apr 12, 2009)

PM sent Chris


----------



## AntonyR (Apr 12, 2009)

That seat was common from mid to late '30s. You can tell the difference between a boy's and girl's seat by the L x W ratio. Girl's seats were almost always within an inch or so difference from being the same width as length, plus they were flatter, and boy's were always long nosed, usually 9 or more inches with more of a dish shape. That particular seat is one of the most comfortable seats I have, but it's a bit more challenging to re-cover since it is a sandwich of leather and sewn around the perimeter instead of the two piece pan.


----------



## AntonyR (Apr 12, 2009)

What is the date code on the rear hub?


----------



## Herman (Apr 12, 2009)

*Rear mounted sidestand*

I had one of the rear mounted sidestands on one of my bikes as a kid & didn't like it,with the balance point of the bike so far off center everytime the wind would blow it blew my bike over


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Apr 12, 2009)

Antony the date code is      36   13

I guess that the bike would likely be a '37?


----------



## JRE (Apr 12, 2009)

Look for a letter and number on the hub.Letter is the the year number is the month A= 1931  1=January


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Apr 12, 2009)

that is what I thought but all that I could find were those numbers.

I will look again tomorrow perhaps the hub shiner has to go


----------



## AntonyR (Apr 13, 2009)

Strings-n-Spokes said:


> Antony the date code is      36   13
> 
> I guess that the bike would likely be a '37?



It probably says 36(holes) I3(3rd quarter of 1939)
I was going to guess 1938, but 1939 looks about right, although that seat was probably from an earlier bike. The majority of the Shelby bikes of the period used Lobdel seats, and there was a good chance it was the one with the 3 hole seatpost(the seat angle was adjusted by moving the smaller bolt in one of 3 holes) and the pan was the one that the leather stitched through the edge of the pan. At least my '39 had this seat, and any literature for Shelby that I've seen for '39-41 shows this seat too. Of course I could be wrong, it DOES happen...


----------



## Herman (Apr 13, 2009)

I think the 36-13 means 36 spoke holes & 13 tooth cog, I have a Perry hub from the late 40's-early 50's with the same stamping


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Apr 13, 2009)

Is this it?  looks like it says f4


----------



## AntonyR (Apr 13, 2009)

That means late 1936, and the seat is correct for that too. Nice original example of a men's standard model


----------

